# ellhnika sto abiword(solved)

## xamogelo

Geia sas!!!

Molis egkatasthsa to abiword einai arketa elafry alla den mporv na dv ellhnika. Mhpvs exei kaneis kapoia idea ti mporei na fteei???

thanks prokatabolika!!!!!Last edited by xamogelo on Thu Mar 22, 2007 12:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Slammer

Δεν κατάλαβα...

Δεν μπορείς να γράψεις ελληνικά στο έγγραφο?

Στις άλλες εφαρμογές γράφεις κανονικά και μόνο στο abiword υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

Προσεξε κατ' αρχήν να εχεις σετάρει σωστά τα Ελληνικά. Αν όλες οι εφαρμογές δουλεύουν σωστά τοτε το πιο πιθανο είναι να γράφεις με λάθος font στο abiword, δοκιμασε με κάποιο που σιγουρα έχει Ελληνικά.

----------

## xamogelo

Τελικά εγκατέστησα το corefonts και γράφω κανονικά.

Ευχαριστώ

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Δεν κατάλαβα...
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να γράψεις ελληνικά στο έγγραφο?
> 
> Στις άλλες εφαρμογές γράφεις κανονικά και μόνο στο abiword υπάρχει πρόβλημα?
> ...

 

----------

## byrio

3ena pou 8a vrw!!!

----------

